# Cut Out adjustment and build up time?



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

Depends a lot upon your nectar flow. Are you feeding them? Did you get any brood with them?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Typically it is a matter of 4-5 days that you SEE them building up. Inside the hive it is another story. Within seconds, they are busy cleaning up honey, repairing comb, and re establishing their roles. 
If you got ripped out of your diggs and got dumped into new ones, you'd be inside taking care of things first before you tended to the outside activities. Same thing with bees.
Not one single pic posted on the removal huh? I see how you are. lol


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

There is rubber banded brood, honey and pollen. There is a flow going on right now, as well. I want to feed back the rest of the honey from the cut out, but I fear that some of my weaker hives will lose too many bees in the feeding frenzy. 

Should I feed the cut-outs anyway? 

I am not very good at taking pics while doing cutouts. It's such a sticky mess. that I need to develop that skill level too.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Myself, I don't feed. Cutouts have made it all on their own, why mess with success? They will have plenty of time to build stores before winter.
One thing I found is that a pail of warm water, a few seconds of washing and a dry towel will rid you of the "stickeys". You can then take pics. lol


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

Awesome, I think I've seen guys with water pales while doing cutouts now I know why. It's for the seflies. 

No need for a winter build up down here in Miami. There are several dry spells in the fall without much precipitation and much to forage. Spring, early summer and late fall are the major flows. 

I'll just continue to monitor for a while. They were the most calm and mild bees while doing the cut out and I really want to see how they will do in a managed system.


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

>>>One thing I found is that a pail of warm water, a few seconds of washing and a dry towel will rid you of the "stickeys".

This is very good advice. I started using a bucket of water, to keep my hands and tools clean, and it makes a world of difference.

Where I am, cutouts have a very low chance of making it, if they are done after the spring flow and have to build up solely on the fall flow. Here, feeding them is a must. Our fall flow is sometimes nonexistent, as was the case last year.

J


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

My guys will run two buckets of water. One for the comb/bee removal tech and one for the comb bander/tool tech. 
Having the opportunity to keep tools and hands clean make for a faster clean up at the end of the day. But most importantly, keeps the clients walls, doorknobs, and doors clean and "sticky" free.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> My guys will run two buckets of water. One for the comb/bee removal tech and one for the comb bander/tool tech.
> Having the opportunity to keep tools and hands clean make for a faster clean up at the end of the day. But most importantly, keeps the clients walls, doorknobs, and doors clean and "sticky" free.


As noted, their take off depends on variables, but if you got lots of gobs of bees & nectar is flowing, it should not take long. I too have hot water buckets (at least they start that way) on cutouts. Now if I can just find those removal techs:lpf:


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Techs... sounds waaaay better than dudes. I can charge more for techs. lol
I was a petroleum transfer engineer for six months. I pumped gas for a local gas station in High school. Full service no less. Those were the days.


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

Do you all think that putting the honey out for the hives to take will be too much of a fighting frenzy for the weaker hives?

Would have harvest most it for personal use, but it was all a small 1-2 honey band above the brood. Wasn't consistent and too much of a mess to keep clean.


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

Correct, it will be a fighting frenzy. 
I have put it about an inner cover surrounded by an empty deep box with outer cover on top. Let's the girls re-harvest what they've already worked so hard for without having to fight for it. They'll move it down into the brood chamber for their use. Then remove the empty combs in a few days. Don't utilize an upper entrance while it's there tho.


----------

